# Airport Express + Freebox V6 ? Impossible ?



## nafbo (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà une journée complète que je viens de passer à chercher à configurer ma borne AirPort Express sans succès avec ma Freebox V6 que je viens de recevoir.

Tout fonctionnait à merveille avec la V5.

Freebox V6: 
- Routeur en DHCP
- Wifi en Wep 


AirPort Express: ( Firmware 7.6 ) 

Je souhaite simplement que ma borne airport rejoigne le réseau Wifi de ma freebox pour utiliser AirPlay.

J'ai essayé un grand nombre de configuration sans succès. Il arrive même que cela fasse planter le wifi de la freebox. Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h15 ----------

Une petite évolution positive de ma config' : 

J'ai désactivé le 802.11n de ma FBV6 ( Il est donc maintenant en G seulement )

Cette fois, pas de problème pour ajouter la borne Airport Express sur le Reseau, le voyant reste dans le vert, pas de problème...

Pas de problème jusqu'à je commence à lancer un morceau en Airplay. Le morceau se joue 3 secondes. Puis Airplay se coupe et impossible d'accèder à Internet. Je dois rebooter la FreeBox.


----------



## nafbo (18 Janvier 2012)

Up ! Up ! Up !


----------



## ewhatis (4 Mars 2012)

salut 
j'ai le même soucis que toi. J'ai configuré mon airport express pour qu'il se connecte au réseau existant de ma freebox V6. Le voyant est vert. Mais dès que je veux utiliser l'airport, dans mon cas  pour steamer du son sur ma chaine hifi, la freebox plante.
comment as-tu résolu ce problème ?

Merci pour ton aide !

bon weekend,
laurent


----------



## atari.fr (5 Mars 2012)

bonjour

je viens de migrer de la V5 à la V6

 pas de soucis avec mon airport express !

Mais en meme temps, mon airport Express est statique 192.168.0.20 et je lui indique l'adress du routeur 192.168.0.254
Et aussi : elle crée un reseau sans fil (branchée en RJ45 au routeur, que je peux d'ailleurs debrancher), elle n'accede pas à un reseau sans fil


----------



## marcojm (14 Mars 2012)

Cela 3 jours que je galère, rien n'y faisait et puis...j'ai vu ce topic...

Je confirme la solution est bien là pour configurer une borne AIRPORT EXPRESS sur un réseau wifi géré par une freebox révolution :

- A partir de l'interface de gestion du routeur :http://mafreebox.freebox.fr
- aller dans l'onglet wifi, puis configuration
- désactiver le mode 802.11n et valider 
- le réseau wifi initial devient inaccessible à partir de l'ordinateur
- se connecter à la borne airport et lancer sa configuration en "se rattacher a un reseau existant"
- aller jusqu'au bout, la borne passe au vert
- remettre sur 20mhz le mode 802.11n
- réactiver le wifi sur l'ordinateur, le tour est joué !

Ca marche !!!!!


----------



## atari.fr (14 Mars 2012)

en resumé cela veut dire que le mode 40mhz n'est pas compatible pour l'airport ??


----------



## Windgwilh (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Ayant le même problème, je vais essayer la manipulation proposée par marcomj, mais quelques remarques préalables :

1/ je suis déjà en 20 Mhz sur le 802.11n et ça ne marche pas

2/ comment reconfigurer la box avec le WIFI inaccessible depuis l'ordinateur ?

3/ Est-ce que cela fonctionne bien pour le Airplay (cf. message de Nafbo ?)

Le réseau Wifi est toujours accessible en fait en mode 802.11g ?

Merci d'avance


----------

